# My new 37



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

Been on the hunt for a 30+ gal for some time now and finally picked this up for a great price complete with the fish. Definitely a nice upgrade from the dinky 10gal I had before.

Can anyone help me identify the type of fish? 2 cichlids, one pleco, a gourami, and a red-finned shark...

Water hadn't settled yet when I took the pictures so the water is a bit murky


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

The two cichlids are Jewel Cichlid (the red one with spangling/iridescence) and a Severum of some sort...nice tank dimensions the extra height makes it seem larger then it is


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

nice tank! Looks like a gold gourami, and definitely a rainbow shark


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Jewel cichlid(torquise im guessing) looks the same as mine. And the pleco looks like a sailfin... They get big.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I am fairly sure its just a common pleco, sailfins have a different pattern and differently shaped finnage. Eithier way, they do get huge, best to get rid of it now


----------

